# shell dwellers



## pat3612 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi since Iam setting up a 100 gal this weekend I have decided to turn my 50 gal into a shell dweller tank is there any that can live together or should I stick to one kind and how many can I add to a 50. Thanks once I know if I can mix them or not I will go research what they need etc. Thanks Pat :fish:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Give us the floor space dimensions for your 50 gal.


----------



## Jacob_valleau (Dec 21, 2006)

do an all-multie tank. that would be sweet. and maybe you can put a pair of juilies in there.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Jacob_valleau said:


> do an all-multie tank. that would be sweet. and maybe you can put a pair of juilies in there.


Yeah, I think a small contingent of a competing species will really bring out more interesting behaviours. My multi tank is only going to be 29gal (30x12 footprint) but I'm planning to have a rockpile in the corner and some sort of competitor to keep the multi's on their toes .

Of course, in a 50 I suspect he could have several rockpiles for several rockdwellers and still have a humongous shellbed.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Most people recommend only 1 type of shelldweller in a tank. I think if you mixed them up eventually you would have casualties and only have 1 type anyways. 55 is a great sized tank for a multi colony. I started with 8 (from 3 different strains) and now have somewhere between 40 and 50. I also have 4 black calvus in the tank and am planning on getting about a dozen non jumbo cyps to fill out the top portion of the tank. Makes for a really interesting tank.


----------



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

hey cowboy what 3 strains of multi did you start out with and how many are known to exist and available for aquarium use(sorry if this is a dumb question i am a n00b)


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Mustang Boy said:


> hey cowboy what 3 strains of multi did you start out with and how many are known to exist and available for aquarium use(sorry if this is a dumb question i am a n00b)


I'm guessing by "strains" he means they're not related, coming from different vendors and/or different genetic lines. As far as I know there aren't "local" varients of N. Multi like there are some of the other Tangs (though I have seen wildcaught N. Multi with a collection point listed, but I'm not sure I've ever seen that with a tankbred one).

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who likes the idea of a 4'long multi/rockdweller/cyprichromis tank)


----------

